# Far Away Land RPG Update Thread!!



## Dirk Stanley (Aug 25, 2013)

Hey all. I thought I would begin posting updates about my upcoming Far Away Land RPG project. The Kickstarter is set to begin in January but I thought it would be a good thing to post and let people know whats' going on with the game beforehand. This is a project I have spent a good while on and it is something creatively close to me. So, without further ado, here is a brief overview of the game... I will post some of the artwork as soon as ENWORLD lets me (since I'm all new and stuff)...

1. Simple d6 mechanic. The core of the game can be learned in about 5 minutes. The rules of the game are simple and lite but are modular in design so as to allow tons of crunch options for players and GMs. 
2. Character creation takes a maximum of about 5 minutes and a PC can easily fit on an index card. Players take on the role of humans who live in a fantasy world of magic, monsters, machines, and other bizzarities.
3. FAL is kid friendly and easy for even the youngest gamers to pick up and play.
4. The Core Rules of FAL allow for PC creation and adventures. These rules can be integrated into the macro mini-games in order to detail out specific events or to allow the players to take on roles in the world and partake in adventures. These rules also allow for "normal" PC adventures.
4. Training Montage system allows players to narrate the way their character trains (using inspirational music...or not) in order to lessen the cost and time of training. Other players vote as to the awesomeness of the montage.
5. The Gods of Far Away Land is a mini-game that allows players to take on the roles of gods and create a world through group narrative building while simultaneously defining a pantheon of the gods and their own stories. Players can choose the level of detail they wish to go into when creating by narrating, performing simple single dice roles, using the rules for mass combat (to determine the victor of a battle), or by using the core rules to take on individual characters and enact scenes and events.
6. The Historians of Far Away Land is another mini-game that works directly with the Gods of Far Away Land. Here, players take on the roles of historians trying to piece history back together. The historians build stories and define specific historical events in the world creating backgrounds, heroes and villains, magic, landscapes, battles, etc.. Players narrate stories using story elements such as characters, settings, conflicts, and actions to build unique narratives that flesh out their own worlds.
7. The End of Far Away land is a set of rules that allow players and PCs to participate in end game elements such as a ruling a land, building an army, defining a legacy, etc..
8. Mass Combat rules for quickly determining battle outcomes between hundreds, thousands, or even millions of troops. The Mass Combat rules use ratios and simple maths and can be implemeneted to work with the Core Rules or any of the mini-games.
9. Dungeon and Settlement Builders. These are streamlined rules for on the fly dungeon and settlement building.
10. The Creature Vol 1 booklet comes with 65 creatures all of which are easily adaptable into PCs. There are also rules for creating your own creatures.


----------



## Dirk Stanley (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## Dirk Stanley (Aug 26, 2013)

If you want to follow updates for the game, here is the Facebook page


----------

